# HTML-Seite in DHTML-Layer laden



## supercat1510 (1. Februar 2003)

Ist es möglich, eine HTML-Seite nach Klick auf einen Link, in einem DHTML-Layer zu laden?

Mit normalen Text weiß ich wie es geht - nur nicht ob man auch eine Seite reinladen kann


----------



## Gottox (2. Februar 2003)

Aaaaalso:
Es gibt 2 möglichkeiten:
Erstens:
Du ersetzt den Layer durch ein IFrame,
und zweitens:
In HTML gibt es die möglichkeit den DIV bzw. SPAN Tag mit Inhalt zu versehen, indem du ähnlich wie bei bildern ne Quelle angibst:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/referenz/attribute.htm#div
(Unter datasrc)


----------

